# Warum sieht die Schrift bei Ubuntu besser aus?

## Klaus Meier

Ist schon seit Ewigkeiten so. Aber es ist mir gerade mal wieder aufgefallen, weil ich es mir mal wieder angetan habe. Bei allem, was es da so gibt, ist doch Gentoo relativ flexibel, was man an patentgeschützten Technologien so nutzt.

Was bekommen die da besser hin und warum?

----------

## disi

Du hast wirklich eine grosse Auswahl. Oft sind nicht einmal alle fonts installiert:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fontconfig#Picking_fonts

 *Quote:*   

> Ubuntu (media-fonts/ubuntu-font-family) 

 

Da war auch irgendwo geschimpfe noch, von wegen font-nerds usw. Finde die Wiki-Seite aber nicht mehr   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bell

Eigentlich sollte es auch unter Gentoo möglich sein. Was fehlt denn? Ggf. Screenshots was Du meinst hochladen.

Hast Du in den Einstellungen Deiner WM die Kantenglättung aktiviert? Hinting?

Hast Du media-fonts/corefonts drauf?

Es gibt auch 

```
eselect fontconfig list
```

 Damit habe ich jedoch noch nicht rumgespielt.

----------

## Helmering

Schon mal hierein geschaut?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-723341.html

und hier?

http://gitorious.org/lcd-filtering

P.S.: Ubuntu fonts gibts auch in Portage

Saluti, Ralf

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, erst mal habe ich die zusätzlichen Fonts installiert wie von disi empfohlen. Da tauchen dann bei eselect fontconfig drei Einträge mit lcdfilter auf.

Dann habe ich das von Helmering empfohlene Overlay installiert.

Muss jetzt erst mal die ganzen Optionen durchtesten, aber was ich auf die Schnelle so gesehen habe, hat da Ubuntu wirklich mal etwas positives geleistet. Ja, scheint jetzt echt so zu sein wie bei Ubuntu. Na gut, dann schimpfe ich einmal weniger über die...

----------

## Helmering

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Muss jetzt erst mal die ganzen Optionen durchtesten, aber was ich auf die Schnelle so gesehen habe, hat da Ubuntu wirklich mal etwas positives geleistet. Ja, scheint jetzt echt so zu sein wie bei Ubuntu. Na gut, dann schimpfe ich einmal weniger über die...

 

Also das liegt weniger an Ubuntu als an Infinalty http://www.infinality.net, auf dessen Arbeit mittlerweile dieses und andere Overlay basieren. Besser als Ubuntu. Lies dich mal in das im letzten Post angegebene Forum ein.

Gruss Ralf

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es wird wohl gerade in den Hauptzweig integriert. Zusätzlich zum Flag lcdfilter gibt es jetzt noch infinality. Das gibt noch zwei neue eselects mit dutzenden Optionen. Und es beißt sich mit dem Overlay. Weg damit. Und das Ergebnis ist Begeisterung pur. Noch mal ein paar Optionen durchprobieren, aber es scheint noch besser zu sein als nur durch das Overlay.

Begeisterung pur!

----------

## schmidicom

Ich weiß, Leichenschändung (älterer Beitrag) und so aber ich möchte mich der Begeisterung von Klaus Meier anschließen. Diese Infinality Sache ist echt geil, endlich sehen Schriften nicht mehr aus als hätten sie Magersucht.  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Komisch, die Schriften in Ubuntu waren immer das, was mich oft am meisten gestört hat. Ich mag das 'schlanke und klare' in meinem Gentoo-KDE und habe bei Ubuntu oft Stunden gebraucht, in denen ich versucht habe, das Gentoo-Verhalten (das bei Arch und Debian übrigens gleich ist) nachzustellen - erfolglos. 

War dann auch egal, weil ich Ubuntu eh wieder gelöscht habe.  :Smile: 

----------

## Fijoldar

Das Schriftproblem hatte ich zunächst auch und ziemlich lange gebraucht bis ich es gelöst bekam. Ein simples "-bindist" bei Freetype kann enorm viel bewirken  :Wink: . Darauf muss man aber auch erstmal kommen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Der große Vorteil von lcdfilter und infinality ist ja, dass man da viele Möglichkeiten hat, sich die Schrift so hinzubiegen, bis es einem passt. Ubuntu selber mir ist auch etwas fett, aber ohne intinality ist es mir zu ausgefressen. Ist wohl auch eine Frage des Monitors.

----------

